# shy angelfish



## ohGODerin (Aug 4, 2005)

A few days ago, I bought an angelfish and four black skirt tetras. The tetras fit in right away, but the angelfish is incredibly antisocial. I figured she was just getting used to the tank atmosphere and was probably stressed out. But it has been almost a week and all she does is hide in a terracotta pot all the time. The problem is, she doesn't come up to eat with the other fish. At all. I've tried distracting the others while putting the food closer to her. But she just won't eat. Should I be content with the idea that she may eat up some leftovers after I leave (though I've watched for this & haven't seen it)? Or is there a way I can help her to eat and hopefully become more social?  
I know most of you have probably had some experience with shy/picky fish, so any advice will be greatly appreciated. So far, I've just tried flakes and freeze-dried bloodworms. Thanks.


----------



## dan20rhino (Oct 2, 2005)

You should stock Angelfish as a shoal, try buy a minimum of 4. They are a shoaling species so this is why your angelfish is hiding and not eating.


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

I have a lone angel in one of my aquariums and they seem to be doing fine. I don't know if they are supposed to go in large groups.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

They are schooling fish at first, but once they mature they form pairs.


----------



## ohGODerin (Aug 4, 2005)

Really? It seems like I've seen a lot of tanks with just one angelfish. But I really don't have the room for a whole school of them. If I really need around 4 then I'd rather have them in a nice species tank, which I really can't afford. Would she be happy with just one other buddy?


----------



## slidewaysL28E (May 31, 2005)

Your 29G is plenty big enough for four small-medium sized angelfish, they're not as aggressive as other species nor as territorial so as long as you provide tall plants for them to hide amongst when they choose to do so you should be fine. FYI, once you become more comfortable with keeping fish you'll learn that you can bend the rules of stocking, IE, larger filter, more filter media, larger/more frequent water changes, more hiding places. Hope this helps you


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2005)

try some live or frozen foods to interest him. live blackworms or frozen bloodworms would probably work well.
if this fails, then it may be what the others are saying: it feels lonely and uncomfortable without other angels.


----------



## 2complicated (Aug 25, 2005)

my 2 angels love me!


----------



## ohGODerin (Aug 4, 2005)

Yeah sideways, I'm pickin up what you're puttin down. I have a filter that can filter up to 50 gallons, so I guess I'm don't need to be that worried about stocking yet. And to be honest - I'll do anything to help this poor fish, she looks so sad.

It's funny - because my dad and I were thinking about what could make her so antisocial and he said, "Maybe she just wants some friends that are angelfish like her." And I thought, "No.. that's a human-type need, not a fish thing." But, I guess it's funny how fish are more like people than we think with their schooling needs and whatnot. Thanks for your help guys, I'm planning on picking up three more angelfish tomorrow. 

And ScubaKid - I'm going to get some frozen foods too. You're right, that will probably help.


----------



## slidewaysL28E (May 31, 2005)

Tall plants and lots of them.


----------

